# RouterForums.com Image Hosting!



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

RouterForums.com will now host your images with our new 'Uploader'. If you'd like to use the uploader, simply visit the home page of RouterForums.com and click the 'RouterForums.com Uploader' link.










And the uploader window will popup!

Note: Users with a popup blocker will be required to disable it inorder for the Uploader to work.

Enjoy! 

*RouterForums.com Uploader How-to*

*Step #1 - Open the Uploader*

Find the '_RouterForums.com Uploader_' link on the forum homepage in order to open the uploader.










*Step #2 - Browse*

Select '_Browse_' in order to open the 'File Upload' window.










*Step #3 - Select a file*

Select a file from your hard drive and then click '_Open_'









*
Step #4 - Upload the file*

Select '_Upload_'










*Step #5 - Finished!*

You're done! Your file has been uploaded!










If you have any further questions, feel free to email me.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

....uploading is not prohibited
not sure that is the word you wanted to use...... but then again

Ed


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

reible said:


> ....uploading is not prohibited
> not sure that is the word you wanted to use...... but then again
> 
> Ed


 Bleh, an oversight on my behalf, fixed now .

Although minor, you made a mistake yourself, "uploading" should be "uploader"


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry but I was having way to much fun laughing with images of people using the uploarder uploading images in a not prohibited way...... anyway that is why you make the big $$ and I don't.

Ed


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Haha  no big money here, I'm poor.


----------

